# Turning Palm



## Lou Currier (Oct 8, 2016)

A while back I sent RJB Woodturning a few palm blanks and he finally turned one. Here is the video of what he did with it.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rdabpenman (Oct 9, 2016)

Nicely turned.
Fun material to turn.
Les

Reactions: Like 1


----------

